# Latest News - 2017 Cruze Diesel



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

No manual - No diesel hatchback...??

Chevrolet for 2017: What's New – Feature – Car and Driver

*Cruze: Fully revised last year, the Cruze sedan is joined by a hatchback for the first time in the U.S., while the Cruze Diesel model returns to the lineup—but only in the sedan. The hatchback shares its 153-hp turbo four and six-speed manual and automatic transmission options with the sedan, but Chevrolet promises that the wagonoid Cruze will be tuned for more driving fun than the comfort-*minded sedan. An independent rear suspension, which replaces the four-door’s twist-beam rear axle, should help deliver on the fun goal. Cargo space is the hatch’s strong suit, with 19 cubic feet of volume behind the rear seats or 47 cubic feet with the second row folded. The diesel features an all-new 1.6-liter oil-burning four in place of its predecessor’s 2.0-liter, mated exclusively to a six-speed automatic.*


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Once again someone is wrong on the suspension. It does NOT get IRS. It just gets the Z-link. I'm looking at pictures of the rear suspension on the hatch and it is the _exact_ same as the sedan. 

So if they don't know that, I can't trust the other statements.

Speaking of hatch: I saw two at the Dream Cruise. The orange concept - and a white one parked elsewhere (CTF, I'm guessing).


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The no manual transmission I find surprising. I don't want a manual again but many folks do and maybe especially the VW replacement crowd.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, going to need a manual to steal the vw crowd


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I suppose it's all speculation at this point. it wont be the first time a car mag got something wrong.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

during the lords town tour i asked at engine mating if the diesel will have a manual. they said yes..

i how ever do admit id like the cruze to have full independent all around but thats just me. torsion does fine but im a ind favoring guy


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I should amend my comment about the number of hatches I've seen to three - just saw another orange one on the road yesterday. But the Saturn in front of it was going about 10 under, so I couldn't get a picture of it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I suppose it's all speculation at this point. it wont be the first time a car mag got something wrong.


Car manufactures like to share info with news outlets before stuff is released. There are pics of a F150 with a 3.0 liter diesel out there, cars are tested in real conditions, we have seen pics of the Second Generation CTD Cruze, most you would think is leaked and media gets pics and writes stories. Wont be long and we will know for sure when they start manufacturing the CTD.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> during the lords town tour i asked at engine mating if the diesel will have a manual. they said yes..
> 
> i how ever do admit id like the cruze to have full independent all around but thats just me. torsion does fine but im a ind favoring guy


BUT they only build the sedans at LT.

Although it would make more sense to put the manual in a diesel hatch I think...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> but they only build the sedans at lt.
> 
> Although it would make more sense to put the manual in a diesel hatch i think...


american buyers dont make scene. We hate hatchbacks and station wagons. We buy a f250 for jobs that a colorado or small truck will do. Americans are also getting lazier so automatic it is


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> american buyers dont make scene. We hate hatchbacks and station wagons. We buy a f250 for jobs that a colorado or small truck will do. Americans are also getting lazier so automatic it is


Its called Freedom. We all don't think alike. Thanks goodness.:grin:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> its called freedom. We all don't think alike. Thanks goodness.:grin:


im talking from a marketing standpoint vs personal choice. Euro drives get cars to fit needs vs wants more often then americans. Now they buy some large and unruly cars to dont get me wrong


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad they won't offer a manual trans. That would be the only reason I would trade out of my 2015 diesel and it seems like the resale is pretty terrible on them. Saves me money, I guess.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Tail shouldn't wag the dog. Fact is 99% of all new car Sales are auto. No one is using stick any more and pretty soon it'll be impossible to find a stick. Look at the take rate on Vettes. It's much higher for auto than stick. Try to resell a stick too. Few drivers anymore can even drive them. 

Would a stick be nice? Sure, but this is not EU or anywhere else. It's North America where most cars are auto.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Tail shouldn't wag the dog. Fact is 99% of all new car Sales are auto. No one is using stick any more and pretty soon it'll be impossible to find a stick. Look at the take rate on Vettes. It's much higher for auto than stick. Try to resell a stick too. Few drivers anymore can even drive them.
> 
> Would a stick be nice? Sure, but this is not EU or anywhere else. It's North America where most cars are auto.


again i say it again american buyers dont make scene. We hate hatchbacks and station wagons. We buy a f250 for jobs that a colorado or small truck will do. Americans are also getting lazier so automatic it is



> Glad they won't offer a manual trans. That would be the only reason I would trade out of my 2015 diesel and it seems like the resale is pretty terrible on them. Saves me money, I guess.


its unfortunate but true. hmm wounder compared apples to apples VW diesel of 2015 right before diesel scandal how much do they depreciate and compare to the cruze.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> again i say it again american buyers dont make scene. We hate hatchbacks and station wagons. We buy a f250 for jobs that a colorado or small truck will do. Americans are also getting lazier so automatic it is
> 
> 
> 
> its unfortunate but true. hmm wounder compared apples to apples VW diesel of 2015 right before diesel scandal how much do they depreciate and compare to the cruze.


It's all about marketing and sales . Truth be told, if it weren't for CAFE, I doubt that GM would have ever made the CTD nor the Colorado diesel. Uncle Sam forced their hand on that one. 

I have two cars that are stick and love driving them, but at end of day, the take rate on stick is about the same take rate as the Color hot orange on a MB S class sedan. The day of the "hot hatch" is also waning. There's a few out there, Ford RS and Subie, but they are an anomaly.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> It's all about marketing and sales . Truth be told, if it weren't for CAFE, I doubt that GM would have ever made the CTD nor the Colorado diesel. Uncle Sam forced their hand on that one.


while yes emissions standards may have played a big part i think it was a great idea for GM to add it to the fleet. VW had that market cornered in sedans with no real competition. The small pick up line was dominated by the Tacoma and the the aging frontier again no real competition since dodge dropped the Dakota (shame it has 4x4 and a 5.9 magnum). they offered a better VW alternative to consumers with not much marketing and the Colorado will fill a nitch void of diesel pickup owners that dont want a 25 foot truck lol.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I have two cars that are stick and love driving them, but at end of day, the take rate on stick is about the same take rate as the Color hot orange on a MB S class sedan. The day of the "hot hatch" is also waning. There's a few out there, Ford RS and Subie, but they are an anomaly.


i think they are making a come back.... hatches not hot orange MB. younger buyers in lower price brackets have lots of hatches to choose from. Fiesta/focus, used subi hatch, mazda offers a good prices hatch...plus that hatch/shooting brake Mazda lol, honda fit,the Toyota matrix now made a scion (they did a good job with it),vVW gold eww, mini cooper, chevy spark sonic and shortly cruze, mistubichi egg looking hatch, fiats, kia soul, well you get the point. they are here but people are slow to embrace change


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have a 21 year old son with a Pontiac vibe hatchback, knock on wood, he has put over 50k miles on the car with almost no problems, he loves the hatch part to haul stuff back in forth to college. I have had cars with a stick and he hated them and has zero desire to learn. I think the market for a manual transmission in today's market is very thin, automatics get very similar fuel economy today and most people don't know how or want a manual.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> We buy a f250 for jobs that a colorado or small truck will do


yep, but doesnt help when the small trucks are priced too close to the full size


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

boraz said:


> yep, but doesnt help when the small trucks are priced too close to the full size


Agreed. They start off fairly reasonable, but that's with a crap 4 cylinder and 2WD.

Start adding things like 4WD, V6 engines, and options, and you add close to $15K easily.


----------



## 226777 (Sep 5, 2016)

My big question is will this new 1.6 be in addition to the 2.0 or a final replacement for the 2.0? As in, "take it or leave it".
If it's in the "take it or leave it" camp, doesn't that mean we will all be beta testers for GM again?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Agreed. They start off fairly reasonable, but that's with a crap 4 cylinder and 2WD.
> 
> Start adding things like 4WD, V6 engines, and options, and you add close to $15K easily.


By the time you got the V6 a V8 silverado isn't much more. A 2WD Silverado here in the snow belt will sell at Cruze LTZ prices.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

smoker said:


> My big question is will this new 1.6 be in addition to the 2.0 or a final replacement for the 2.0? As in, "take it or leave it".
> If it's in the "take it or leave it" camp, doesn't that mean we will all be beta testers for GM again?


I think they will apply "lessons learned" from the 2.0 to the 1.6, but have no proof of that. I would imagine the emissions systems will be similar and hopefully have fewer issues based on what they learned about the '14-15


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

In EU we can no longer purchase Cruze. Worst GM move ever.  I would have changed mine to 2016 one but no.... GM wants me to buy Opel instead... not doing that ever!


----------



## 226777 (Sep 5, 2016)

Forgot to ask but will there be any change in the body or interior?

Edit: found my answer. :th_coolio:


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

smoker said:


> Forgot to ask but will there be any change in the body or interior?
> 
> Edit: found my answer. :th_coolio:



Yep, it's the Gen 2 body and interior wth 1.6 Whisperdiesel. There is no 2.0 optional diesel. Expect it Spring 2017 as a late 17 model or early 18 model. Legally, any car manufactured after Jan 1 can be called the next model year.


----------

